# fasting before d&c? and UPDATE: the end of my BO ordeal



## Tysia

hi everyone...
]


i have a question
have you been told to fast before your d&c?
i have mine scheduled for tomorrow at 11:30 am, and was told not to eat or drink (not even a sip of water) starting at midnight tonight...
i think i'm not going to listen, i need to have my tea in the morning...

i had a d&c in march this year, and wasn't told anything about fasting...

could you please tell me what you've been told?
thank you!


----------



## ArmyWife0527

Hi there, I had a Dnc this morning and was told fasting 10-12 hrs prior. With your prior dnc were you put under for it? I believe the reason are because of the anesthesia, but then when the nurse ask me when the last time I ate or drank anything I told her 8pm the night prior (my appt was 8am) she seemed a little shocked that it was so long. I guess it all depends on your Dr and the hospital your going to and there policies, GL to you.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I was told it was ok to eat lightly. They used two kind of drugs on me though, they didn't put me under completely, so it might be different for that.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I was told it was ok to eat lightly. They used two kind of drugs on me though, they didn't put me under completely, so it might be different for that.


----------



## Rumpskin

Thinking of you lovely lady xxx


----------



## Tysia

Thank you, Girls, for your responses... I had my morning tea at 6:30 am, so about 5 hours I think before the procedure... When I had my D&C in March they did put me under, and I don't think there were any problems even though i didn't fast... oh well, nothing they can do about my tea at this point!


----------



## Tysia

oops, i ended up having two tiny crackers at 8 am - three hours before the d&c... i was feeling so horribly nauseous i thought i was going to go insane... i still have the morning sickness after all... hope it won't screw up the procedure...


----------



## tung

If you won't be put under completely then I don't think you need to fast.

When you get put "to sleep" your body loses the control of keeping food and liquids down and you _may_ throw up what you ate a few hours ago.. 

besides that.. I think you'll be okay. 

When I went for my d&c i did fast. no food or drinks after midnight. my d&c was scheduled for 12:30. I felt so dizzy and weak because i didn't eat. I got put under and it was okay...


----------



## ArmyWife0527

hope your d&c went good. Let us know how your feeling


----------



## Tysia

thank you everybody!

i am back, it went very well (with complete anesthesia)

but i should have had more crackers!
i waited forever for my surgery, was scheduled for 11:30 am, but went in at 2:20 pm!

anyway, i am soooo happy it's over, it's unbelievable...
nurses and doctors were awesome, and my husband, too
it was actually a very comforting experience, after the horrible two weeks of waiting for my blighted ovum to be confirmed...

i don't quite understand why, but this - my second miscarriage - was so much easier than the first... it did not put me in utter despair and depression like the first one did, and i am more hopeful now than i was even before my first mc... it's probably totally irrational, but maybe also i feel so much stronger now, i survived! and my marriage survived, and i feel very grateful for it...

i have a dream that 2011 was a year of test, trial and suffering, and maybe 2012 could be a year of blessing.... how i wish this was the case... not just for me, but for everyone here....

i didn't write much at other people's posts... but i read them, cry with you guys, and i pray for everyone here, and i am so grateful for this board. thank you!


----------

